# NHS Prescribing e-Cigarettes



## johan (21/12/15)

Source: http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/e-cigarettes-prescribed-nhs-government-6962452

The first e-cigarette to be prescribed on the NHS will be available in the new year – but the Government wants to keep the move quiet.

The Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency licensed British American Tobacco’s e-Voke last month.

That means doctors will be able to hand it out on prescription to smokers who want to quit.

It is likely to cost the NHS £20 per kit and £10 a week for each patient’s cartridges, and long-term health budget savings are expected.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal (21/12/15)

johan said:


> Source: http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/e-cigarettes-prescribed-nhs-government-6962452
> 
> The first e-cigarette to be prescribed on the NHS will be available in the new year – but the Government wants to keep the move quiet.
> 
> ...



Nice post Johan, thanks. If the NHS follow up by prescribing free real ale I will be well sorted.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/2/18)

Also spoke about this topic on our podcast, some interesting points raised. Please go check it out, and let us know your thoughts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

